# pigeon digestion problem



## Gracyperson (Jan 17, 2012)

dear friends please help me my pigeons are not digesting their feed i have tried many medicines(flaygl,apple vinegar, baking powder, salt, sugar, garlic water, fennel tea etc ) but nothing work pigeons died in 3 days please please help me i am suffering loss i think their is blockage in their crop if anyone know please tell me


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How long did you give the flagyl and how much did you give the pigeon.
Was the crop not emptying?
Was the pigeon vomiting?
How old was the pigeon?


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

Have you tried oyster shell, Clay, Gravel? my dad owned pigeons as a kid and said that they have weak stomach muscles so they need help with digestion.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

How many have you lost? And as Charis has asked, how long did you treat them with flagyl? And how much?


----------



## Gracyperson (Jan 17, 2012)

dear i gave them flaygl for 5 days but not work and it is effecting young pigeons less than 6 months


----------



## Gracyperson (Jan 17, 2012)

my 15 r lost and yes they vomit and when i press crop there is still feed in them


----------



## Gracyperson (Jan 17, 2012)

yes i have gave them all these dear


----------



## Pigeonfriends (Jan 19, 2012)

all else fails, try a vet  could be less expensive then having the whole flock die.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

How much flagyl did you give them? Did you treat them individually or flock treatment?


----------



## Gracyperson (Jan 17, 2012)

dear i gave 10 mg of flaygl syrup to each pigeon not whole flock


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Does the bottle say, each 5ml is the equivalent to 200mg?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

The reason I ask, is because I have Flagyl suspension, made in Pakistan, that was sent to me by my dear friend. If that's what you have, the dose you have been giving them is way too low... 1.25 ml would equal 50mg.


----------



## Gracyperson (Jan 17, 2012)

dear charish yes i am giving that syrup and its written on it that 5ml is equal to 200 mg so i give .25cc of solution per pigeon and its equal to 10 mg


----------



## Gracyperson (Jan 17, 2012)

1 cc = 1 ml


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Gracyperson said:


> dear charish yes i am giving that syrup and its written on it that 5ml is equal to 200 mg so i give .25cc of solution per pigeon and its equal to 10 mg


They need at least 50mg. 1.25 cc's (mls) for 7-10 days


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Msfreebird said:


> They need at least 50mg. 1.25 cc's (mls) for 7-10 days


I agree an adult should be getting 50 mg daily for 10 days.
Under medicating will just cause resistance to the drug.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

That's right, Gracie. ... 1.25cc per day of the liquid you have would be 50mg. I don't know how big your pigeons are because that dose is what I would use for a homer sized pigeon. 
I honestly believe that you haven't been giving them enough of the medicine to make a difference.


----------



## Gracyperson (Jan 17, 2012)

dear Msfreebird i have read in many articles that pigeon needs 10mg in 24 hours


----------



## Gracyperson (Jan 17, 2012)

ok i try to give now 50 mg in 24 hours and my pigeons are hommers and their age is 3 to 5 months


----------



## Gracyperson (Jan 17, 2012)

Can anyone tell me the disease name of pigeon if they are suffering from yellow dropping lossing weight not digesting food and sometimes watery dropping and they donot eat feed too and their mouth is dry and ther is no canker visible


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Gracyperson said:


> Can anyone tell me the disease name of pigeon if they are suffering from yellow dropping lossing weight not digesting food and sometimes watery dropping and they donot eat feed too and their mouth is dry and ther is no canker visible


here is a link for you, it is a place to start checking symptoms.

http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/symptoms/index.php


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Gracyperson said:


> Can anyone tell me the disease name of pigeon if they are suffering from yellow dropping lossing weight not digesting food and sometimes watery dropping and they donot eat feed too and their mouth is dry and ther is no canker visible


Canker can make the urates yellow. Canker doesn't always show in the throat. They often drink more and eat less, which could account for the droppings being watery.
Do the droppings smell sour?


----------



## Gracyperson (Jan 17, 2012)

Dear friends i m sooooooooo much tthamkful to you flagyl worked on canker pigeon but my some pigeons having green droping and their dropping is very big not solid and whole is green please tell me about this disease what should i do and dear friends some of my pigeons have lost their weight their chest bone is visible all meat around it is vanished what should i do please tell me treatment what i provide them and tell me medicines that are easily available in pakistan and also their quantity....,regards


----------



## Gracyperson (Jan 17, 2012)

No one replying me please guide me friends


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Need more info than what you are giving. Pictures?


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Gracyperson said:


> Dear friends i m sooooooooo much tthamkful to you flagyl worked on canker pigeon but my some pigeons having green droping and their dropping is very big not solid and whole is green please tell me about this disease what should i do and dear friends some of my pigeons have lost their weight their chest bone is visible all meat around it is vanished what should i do please tell me treatment what i provide them and tell me medicines that are easily available in pakistan and also their quantity....,regards


here is a link for you, it is a place to start checking symptoms.

http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/symptoms/index.php


sometimes you have to use your own research and learn, if you see a symptom and you are not using a veterinarian then go by the symptoms you see, use the symptom checker and decide on what it may be, then find your medications you need. someone from your area may beable to tell you where to get them.


----------



## Lazaro1981 (Mar 30, 2011)

What kin of pigeons are they?


----------



## Gracyperson (Jan 17, 2012)

They are racing pigeons you can see their pics on my other thread increase racing pigeon speed.


----------



## Lazaro1981 (Mar 30, 2011)

That sound like something it happens to pouters all the time when they over eat


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, so the Flagyl helped some but not all.

In your other thread on the same subject you said you could get Baytril (Cipro). I gave you a guide to the dosage for the Baytril.

Have you also begun the Baytril ?

If not...you should immediately. It is a good wide-net antibiotic and IMHO, your birds are in a stage of illness where time is of the essence.

Also, do you know how to hand-feed ?


----------



## Lazaro1981 (Mar 30, 2011)

Cant hand feed if they not digesting the food


----------



## Lazaro1981 (Mar 30, 2011)

You got to cut the crop open take the food out wash it with water and stitch it back together


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Lazaro1981 said:


> You got to cut the crop open take the food out wash it with water and stitch it back together


NO! You do not cut the crop open. That is crazy.


----------



## Lazaro1981 (Mar 30, 2011)

It is, thts the only way they not gonna digest tha food and the medicine his been giving them is in crop is not doing nothing is not going no where ,i know is gross and maybe painfull for the bird thats the only way to save them ,im going to try to uploud a video to show you guys how to do it


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

Lazaro1981 said:


> It is, thts the only way they not gonna digest tha food and the medicine his been giving them is in crop is not doing nothing is not going no where ,i know is gross and maybe painfull for the bird thats the only way to save them ,im going to try to uploud a video to show you guys how to do it


I wouldnt bother, any such practice as this should only be done by one who has plenty experiance of doing so - i.e. a vet.
Im sure some of the more experianced members here will say the same, and I believe the crop may also be able to be flushed using a syringe & tubing, WITHOUT cutting.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes, a crop can be flushed, but should only be done by someone who knows how. Don't upload your video. On PT we don't advise people to do such things as surgery on a bird. That should only be done by a knowledgeable vet.


----------



## Lazaro1981 (Mar 30, 2011)

Oh thats a better way ,i think he saids he dont want to take them to the vet,just a idear


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Lazaro1981 said:


> You got to cut the crop open take the food out wash it with water and stitch it back together


Absolutely do NOT do this.

You have weakened Pigeons in an already fragile state...and you are suggesting doing a medical procedure which will cause them great stress and probably pain...which should only be attempted by a professional.


Lazaro1981 said:


> Oh that's a better way ,i think he said he don't want to take them to the vet, just an idea


I know you mean well, Laz...but suggesting someone do surgery who is not trained to do so is really, really dangerous and will end very, very badly.

*IF there is crop stasis*...then take steps necessary to deal with crop stasis.

If feeding supplements don't do it, then flushing or siphoning/vacuuming the crop can.

I have never done this, nor would I attempt it personally.


----------



## hankabus (Dec 3, 2009)

what type of feed are you using? Maybe try a different pigeon feed/mix. get a good quality grit and a probiotic such as acid pack 4. The symptoms you are describing could be several different things, crop canker could be part of the problem too...I hope some of the experts on here can help you.

Regards
Hank


----------



## Gracyperson (Jan 17, 2012)

Dear friends i diagnose the problem and it is young bird sickness thanx for your advices and this happens due to attack of adenovirus and ecoli i have lost my many pigeons but now remaining i have treated and they are in very good health now and this is all due to my sinceree friends in pigeon talk forum i am really appretiate this forum and soo much satisfied thanx all friends


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

OK, well I hope the others recover. Do remember to give them all a FULL course of antibiotic. They will start to act better before a full course is administered...but you MUST finish giving them ALL a full course of meds.

Also...e.coli and adenovirus (it may just have been one of these) are most typically due to an untidy loft environment. As I noted before, please clean thoroughly and disinfect the entire loft...and you will probably have to clean it and upkeep it mopre often to assure that the sicknesses do not repeat.

Best of luck to you !


----------



## hirow08 (Feb 27, 2012)

Im having the same problem. 
I wonder if flagyl will also work wonders on my birds. My birds doesnt seem to digest their feeds as well and have green watery droppings.
But the suspension I have here says 125mg/5ml
So, I should give 2cc=50mg, or I can also give them 2.25-2.5 right?
Hopefully this solves my problem as well


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

hirow08, you need to find out what it is that your birds are ill with before giving medicine. Otherwise you are just wasting time as they get sicker and are not on the right med. Can you get a dropping sample checked by a vet. Flagyl is used mostly for canker.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

hirow08 said:


> Im having the same problem.
> I wonder if flagyl will also work wonders on my birds. My birds doesnt seem to digest their feeds as well and have green watery droppings.
> But the suspension I have here says 125mg/5ml
> So, I should give 2cc=50mg, or I can also give them 2.25-2.5 right?
> Hopefully this solves my problem as well


Yes...your calculation is correct.How many birds do you have?
Have you treated them for coccidia?
Jay is right...it would be better to have a vet do a fecal so you'd know for sure.
Do you have a vet there in the Philippines that treats birds?


----------

